# Applet signieren ohne Jarsigner



## Sven (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

bei Javaversion  1.5.0 gibt es keinen Jarsigner.

Wie erfolgt dann die Signierung von Applets?


----------



## alex-t (20. Jan 2005)

Bitte nochmal genauer nachschauen! Du hast es nur übersehen, oder dich vertippt.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jan 2005)

Der Jarsigner ist im /bin-Verzeichnis vom JDK, nicht vom JRE


----------

